# Did you get the Foal you Wanted and is it a Keeper?



## Reble (May 24, 2007)

Most of us have had foals now. Which 1 is a Keeper? Please share. Love to see them.

We thought two mares where pregnant. Just one had a foal this year.

Everyone has a different taste and might help show newbies what to look for.

This Filly is a Keeper *Kavelbel W. Ivy Jean Thirteen*.


----------



## Minimor (May 24, 2007)

This is our first foal of the year, a colt, and yes, he is a keeper:

Cedar Plains Man of Honor


----------



## MBhorses (May 24, 2007)

we will decide once the other mares foal this summer.

nice foals.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 24, 2007)

Yep, out of three fillies decided to keep this one. "Crayonbox Crystal Clear" she is a black with two blue eyes, and appy characteristics. She is also 50% Falabella and full of attitude!!



:


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2007)

_WELL_, I didn't have any of my own foals born this year (next year!), however, Erica let me claim a filly for myself. She is sired by Erica's buckskin Buckeroo son, Little Kings Big City Buck and is out of her buckskin mare, World of Miniatures Infinity. Thanks to Erica, I also own a perlino maternal sister to this filly and who is a granddaughter of BTU through her sire. That mare is being bred to Big City for a 2008 baby who i hope might look something like this 2007 sister-aunt or however that relationship is defined :bgrin

*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*("My" 2007 double dilute Buckeroo granddaughter)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 24, 2007)

I sometimes think I need to pinch myself to make sure this isn't a dream, but we were truly blessed this year! What started out looking like a really bad foaling year actually turned out to be a totally wonderful experience - not that I want to do it again! :bgrin

We have 3 fillies on the ground this year - 2 born at our place and 1 we bought from Erica and Belinda. I expected to have 2 additional ones coming, but as times goes by and no babies pop out I'm thinking maybe not! 

Our "first" baby is Erica's CrossCountry Bella Mia and she's definitely a "keeper" or in this case a "purchase!" Bella was born Jan 29th.






Our next foal, which is also a "keeper" is Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle. Mira was born premature and gave us quite a scare, but she's pulled through and is 2 months old now and a total spoiled rotten little thing!



:






I will NEVER part with Mira!

And our last filly, Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too, a perlino is going to be too tall for us so she is for sale. If she where smaller, I guarantee she'd be a keeper also!!



:






Thanks for letting me share and gush over my babies!!



:


----------



## lvponies (May 24, 2007)

Our first born this year is my keeper. Don't have a registered name yet, but am calling her Angelica. Really, really need to get some updated pix on my site of her!! Anyway, she is a month old now, but these pix are of her early on. She's a tiny little thing, but full of attitude. I just love her and her baby blue eyes!!!


----------



## FoRebel (May 24, 2007)

This is the one and only foal for us this year since the other foal that was expected was stillborn at 9 months (that colt would've been a keeper too!)... This colt is a keeper for a while at least!

*LBS Karbon Copy*


----------



## christina_ski (May 24, 2007)

well she'll be mine, lol, out of my friends mare. were waiting on this one quite awhile (a month overdue) but now we know why it took so long. all that color :new_shocked: :new_shocked: i kept joking it was going to be a solid black colt thank god it wasn't. out of a black and white stallion and a solid bay mare. THis loud CHESTNUT PINTO FILLY WITH BLUE EYES!!!! she's definatly my keeper with her looks and buckeroo and del tera's blood in her. She's also futuritty nominated and going to nationals this year for halter and color. I introduce JMS I ain't no drama queen,Or queenie


----------



## maplegum (May 24, 2007)

lvponies said:


> Our first born this year is my keeper. Don't have a registered name yet, but am calling her Angelica. Really, really need to get some updated pix on my site of her!! Anyway, she is a month old now, but these pix are of her early on. She's a tiny little thing, but full of attitude. I just love her and her baby blue eyes!!!



She is delightful...!!! Almost a carbon copy of her Mummy. What a gorgeous pair. You have been blessed with a beautiful little girl. That colour contrast is so striking. I'd be keeping her too.... :aktion033:


----------



## Relic (May 24, 2007)

With only colts this year the only filly SKR Rowdys Teela is a keeper we're not sure why she is going gray though and has 1 blue eye her moms a black and dads a bay...we haven't decided which of the 6 colts we'll keep yet...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 24, 2007)

No keepers for us this year.. Hopefully we'll get a couple loud colored appy Sky daughters to keep next year!


----------



## Devon (May 24, 2007)

Well Sweetgrass Outdid herself and Im super happy with her foal of course I lease sweetgarss therefore dont own her baby..yet LOL Id love to debate buying him in the near future 

Mark Of Zorro!

Silver Dapple Pinto coolt four white socks a blaze and "z" on his back


----------



## Getitia (May 24, 2007)

Yes, a couple of keepers this year - just need to take some photos - I was hoping for a special smaller amha/amhr colt out of this years foal crop - here is one that I like - this photo is not that good as he is just a few days old and not yet unfolded.

Buckeye WCF My Heart Dances - an unusual colored overo - with a big heart on his neck, and "arrow" on the other side along with a horse shoe marking - bald face with huge eyes and even at birth had a neck that just goes on and on. He is out of one of our favorite mares ( a maiden) that we raised and Wardance.


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2007)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> And our last filly, Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too, a perlino is going to be too tall for us so she is for sale. If she where smaller, I guarantee she'd be a keeper also!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If money were no object and we weren't so far apart; I'd be doing some fast talking to get my husband to let me bring this girl home. I would to add a double dilute mare to my program, some day; and this little girl is very nice. [How tall is too tall for your program?]




:


----------



## hairicane (May 25, 2007)

Well looks like we are going to have several more foals this year, our appy mares took their time to get pregnant except for the 2 that already foaled. Anyway of the ones already here we are keeping 2 fillies. One is a blue eyed bay beauty that is sired by our Orion son, Slate. Anything we get from him at this point is treasured. The other is this blk/bay? overo filly and once again I just love this cross. She has a full sister born in 06 that is 26" tall at 11 mths old. I am keeping the 07 filly as she was about an inch taller at birth and I hope she will get at least 30 inches tall, lol. They were both born the same night and are best friends. They are pix brand new.


----------



## midnight star stables (May 25, 2007)

lvponies said:


> Our first born this year is my keeper. Don't have a registered name yet, but am calling her Angelica. Really, really need to get some updated pix on my site of her!! Anyway, she is a month old now, but these pix are of her early on. She's a tiny little thing, but full of attitude. I just love her and her baby blue eyes!!!



Wow, she's my kind of keeper too! Congrats!! :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Tami (May 25, 2007)

Well, we are keeping most of ours....lol. We had a couple mares bred to outside stallions and a couple foals from a stallion I sold. But this colt is the one that if I had to sell the rest, he would still stay. He is just what I wanted from the cross. He is on the left at about 2 weeks old and my husband's "keeper" filly is on the right.


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2007)

Little America Whatadreams's MyOhMy


----------



## kaykay (May 25, 2007)

I really really should sell one of mine but just cant do it. Both are everything i have been trying to breed for so I just cant part with either one.

baxters just teasin ya amhr/aspc











Baxters Silver Sensation (changed her name lol) amhr/aspc


----------



## wc minis (May 25, 2007)

We have had 2 fillies so far and both are keepers




We still have 2 more to go.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (May 25, 2007)

We're still waiting for our one, her due date was the 19th . I work at the barn and now I'm out of school so when she starts showing signs I start camping out



I've had a few dreams of what the baby looks like and its a sorrel frame overo if they are correct!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 25, 2007)

Coventry Lane's Hollywood Diva






This girl is a "Keeper" and will be shown at the Nationals in Futurity. We were hoping for a leopard appaloosa filly and we were blessed with 3 colorful fillys and a shetland colt this season. The other two filly's are being offered but it won't break my heart if they end up staying at our place, and perhaps take them to Tulsa as well. We really like what we produced this spring and might just keep the other fillys afterall ...showing them and give some of the other horses a vacation next year. These girls will melt your heart for sure, super sweet.

Coventry Lanes Image of a Superstar






Image is super friendly and loves to show off like her sire, she would rather be with people than the other miniatures.

Coventry Lane's Foxy Lady






Foxy is very spirited and love to run with her tail in the air as well, she has the bluest eyes with having the black eyeliner, she will be smokey black from the way the hair is looking underneath.


----------



## lyn_j (May 25, 2007)

The only thing that could be better than our half shetland Lilly would be to have a aspc amhr filly out of either Abby or Shirley. a black and white filly from Bailey which will be half shetland by pedigree but since I hardshipped Bailey I know she is part hackney also so that baby will trot. So Yes I guess Lilly is a keeper until I see if the other girls have fillies that I like better! lol hope that makes sense.

Lyn


----------



## sfmini (May 25, 2007)

Sigh, if only he were a she, but as much as I keep rechecking, no miracle sex change. He and his mom have to go. I really want to keep him, but just can't justify another boy.


----------



## Becky (May 25, 2007)

This girl is definitely a keeper! Redrock Bella Rosa by Harts Tip Top Flash and out of Adventure IIs Belle Of The Ball. This is the first foal for 13 yr old maiden mare Belle and if this filly is any indication of what she is going to keep producing, it's going to be hard to part with any of them!










Hoping for warmer weather for clipping and new pictures of all the foals so far. Flash has done a tremendous job with his foals this year. They are all stunning! :aktion033:

Waiting on a Buckeroo - LK Supreme cross now. Maybe tonight???


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (May 26, 2007)

OK so we got our filly



She most likely is a keeper, we just wish she had wilder markings


----------



## Matt73 (May 26, 2007)

I was going to keep this foal no matter what it was (colt or filly). It happened to be a filly and she happened to be absolutely stunning. It's my first foal (big or small) and so I feel really lucky. There will be full body clip pics soon! This is Addison (Jolly Rancher's Gumdrop).


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 27, 2007)

well here is my keeper and she looks nothing like anyone else posted so far :bgrin






would have loved a spotted baby but since all future donkey foals born here will be out of my own resident jacks, i won't be keeping any more... Ellie Mae and her counterpart (Betty Jean was due in April but still has not foaled) are the only two donkey foals to be born here that i could possibly keep. if Betty Jean has a girl it will be a keeper too



:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 27, 2007)

chandab said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> > And our last filly, Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too, a perlino is going to be too tall for us so she is for sale. If she where smaller, I guarantee she'd be a keeper also!!
> ...


Thanks for the nice compliment! We were really blessed and surprised!!! :new_shocked: But we REALLY love the tiny, tiny ones and this girls has legs for days! And I know most people prefer that, but we're really trying to come up with tiny ones that are correct and proportional. My guess is that Lily will mature under 34" and probably in the 32.5-33" area. And obviously, based on our asking price, it won't depress us to keep her!!!



:

Thanks again!


----------



## joyenes (May 27, 2007)

Well my keeper is still in the womb at about 355 days and it's driving me nuts, this mare has never gone this long



:

But I really love this filly so she just might need to stay here. She is so dainty, the smallest little girl I've ever had born. wish I had better pictures, but will soon.

[attachmentid=5][attachmentid=7]


----------



## Chamomile (May 27, 2007)

I am keeping my one and only filly EVER born here on Ladybug Farm!!!



: This is Ladybug's Impressive Rose, Rose for short.











I'll be clipping her face and a little of her neck soon!! I'll be *sure* to update her photos



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 28, 2007)

Very happy with my foals this year, here are my keepers......

RJR's China Doll






RJR's Miss B. Haven






RJR's Foxy Roxy


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (May 29, 2007)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Our "first" baby is Erica's CrossCountry Bella Mia and she's definitely a "keeper" or in this case a "purchase!" Bella was born Jan 29th.


Parmela, I just LOVE this filly to DEATH! Erica always has such gorgeous babies, I would die twice just to have a tiny filly like Bella!! (Erica - HINT! lol!)


----------



## hairicane (May 30, 2007)

Well we had another keeper! This is another filly sired by our Orion son, Slate out of Jolene a pintaloosa. This is a repeat breeding and last year we got a super refined pintaloosa colt that will be a future herd sire here. This year we got this wonderful little filly.











Thank you Slate and Jolene!


----------



## CJMM6 (May 31, 2007)

This is our 1st foal this year & she is a keeper,

AMHR Supreme Dream N Color

Black & white tovero pintallousa filly with blue eyes. cjmm

3 weeks old


----------

